# How many do you smoke a week?



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

Now that it's summer, I am about 10-12 a week.

One every night after work, two or three each Saturday and Sunday.

I think I smoke too much!


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

I prob smoke 15 to 20 a week

I love smoking at the glass shop as i am a glass blower and work for myself 

cheers


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm right there with you, but I do that all year round as I have a smoking room in my home and visit my b&m a couple times a week.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I smoke quite a bit more during the summer time. Probably about 10 or so, unless I can get some cruising time to my customers then I can light one up with the top down on the way back from my meetings.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Up to 7 or 8 on a good week. It's tough to squeeze em in. I'm working on some smaller smokes because I can't seem to find the time.


----------



## AmCo (Jun 5, 2006)

Around 3-4 a week, summer time in the south is brutal, probably more when Fall comes around.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

During the summer somewhere around 10 but once it starts to get cold that number drops dramatically. 

If I am brave enough to brave the cold during winter maybe one or two a week.


----------



## Laencio (Jul 7, 2011)

During this hot summer I'm getting about 3-5 a week. That number will dramatically increase as the temp. goes down this coming fall.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

1-5 a week....usually on a weekend


----------



## ame16 (May 26, 2011)

Typically around 3-5 a week. Recently, however, I haven't been smoking anything, as nearly all of my time has been devoted to studying for the bar.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

7-8 now that its nice out. but the buffalo winters kill my smoking time, im lucky if i get in one a month in the winter


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

2 a night these days...I start around midnight and end up around 4 am and then I go to bed and wake up around noon....unless I have a consulting job which I plan for around 5 pm or 7 pm. It's a dogs life I tell ya.


----------



## TexAzTim (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm at about 3-5 a week at the moment. It's tough to get out in the AZ heat but I try to tough it out as much as possible. I figure once cooler weather rolls in that number will increase substantially. The good thing is that gives me time to stock up.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I get in about 8-9 a week.


----------



## Smoked Bacon (Jun 20, 2011)

Pre Puff.com or post Puff.com.

Because as of 2 months ago before I found Puff.com I was at 2 a week, now after finding puff and slipping down the slope I'm:smoke::smoke::smoke: at like 7-9. Thanks a lot Puff. When I get mouth cancer I smell a lawsuit coming.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

1-3 a week, depending on how much pipe smoking i do instead


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

weather or no weather about 15-20 per week right now of course because like Gary im semi retired. but when i have to go back to work full time probly about 10-12 a week

love my cigars :brick: thats me when i look in my wallet and wonder what happened


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Smoked Bacon said:


> When I get mouth cancer I smell a lawsuit coming.


Unless the mouth cancer hinders you ability to smell.

I find myself smoking about 2 a day during the work week, and nothing on the weekends.

I find that cigars and stress cancel each other out.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK (Jul 19, 2011)

3-5, I smoke when the sun goes down or when I go to my local b&m....it was 114 today so I braved the heat around seven and quickly smoked a Acid C note a buddy gave me.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Between 0-8 p/week.
On average it's probably around 2-3 p/week.

I'm a very sporadic smoker and wish I had more opportunities to smoke.


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

18-25 a week during the summer. Maybe one a week during the winter. A lot of them are petit corona size and only last around 40 minutes :hat:


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

During the week I'll smoke a cheap petite cigar at least every other day and then a more premium blend on the weekend (doubt I'll be able to keep up this money saving routine for long with all the stocking up I'm doing. If I have better smokes I'm going to smoke them). I guess I'd average 5/week.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

2-7

Never more than 1 per day, can't taste the second.


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

I average 1-3 per week.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I smoke about 9 a week these days: I work M-F, so one each weeknight evening and 2 each weekend day. That works for me.


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I only smoke 1 or 2 a week right now although I just recently got into cigars and im trying to let some of the sticks I bought set before I smoke them all. Although it turns out im not to good at waiting.


----------



## DuckFeet (Jun 14, 2011)

I only have time enough for one, so I make it a good one.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I smoke about 12 a week, I'm going to have to cut down here soon..


----------



## psycho_meatball (Jun 28, 2011)

i usually smoke anywhere between 6-10 depending on what kind of week it was. i normally stay around 6 though.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

16-20


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

10 - 18


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm a binge smoker of sort - I smoke when I get the urge. Sometimes I go for 2-3 days without it occurring to me to have a cigar or it gets too late - then I might smoke 2 a day for several days including the morning.
It's just when it hits me.


----------



## sicasso13 (Jul 18, 2011)

5 to 10 !!:canada:


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Officially I smoke 6-9 a month, so 1-2 a week. Yeah, thats all, thats my story and..,,well you know the rest. Anyways, most of the time it's one or two a week.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

2-3 a week, winter or summer.

It was actually cool enough Saturday evening to sit out on the patio under the celing fan - didn't have to get in the pool. It was only 100 when we went outside, probably dropped to 95 before we were done.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Same here... about 2-3 a week


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

I'm a bout 3-4 per week. Sometimes more on weekends if I am out golfing or camping. I find that if I smoke less per week I don't have to buy as many replacements LOL


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Usually 3 per day on the weekdays and 5 per day on the weekends and holidays so.. around 25 per week.


----------



## ranger_bob69 (Jul 8, 2011)

To the guys that smoke 20 or more a week. How do you find the time?


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

2-3 a week. Usually after I'm home from work and looking to relax. Sometimes it's with friends at the local cigar bar.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I average 2-3 a day....20 a week or so?



ranger_bob69 said:


> To the guys that smoke 20 or more a week. How do you find the time?


A small petit corona in the morning with coffee in the car on the way to work, another in the car on the way home, and a bigger one (usually a toro) in the evening. More on my days off. *shrug* I dunno. It's rare that I sit and do absolutely nothing but smoke....it's more often that I'm smoking while doing other sedentary activities where I would be sitting and relaxing anyway, like reading, watching a movie, driving, etc. I almost never drive anywhere anymore without a cigar LOL.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

JayD said:


> 2-3 a week. Usually after I'm home from work and looking to relax. Sometimes it's with friends at the local cigar bar.


a lot who ive seen mention smoking more than one or two a day either can..

A. Smoke inside
B. Have "cigar-length" Commutes every day
C. Are retired


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

about 2 usually but depends on the week


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

I dont know how i could keep my humidor full at a rate of 20 per week. Hell, I'm having a tought time keeping it stocked at 2-5 per week LOL.


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

20-30 a week. I pretty much have a cigar all the time. I like certain ones with breakfast, I always drive with one. These things keep me going.


----------



## CigarRat (Jun 19, 2011)

I smoke between 5-10 a week and was worried that maybe I was smoking too much, but after reading this, I'm not smoking enough!:smoke2:


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

2-3 a week during the summer, somethins zero during the winter.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Tyrone Shoolace said:


> I'm a bout 3-4 per week. Sometimes more on weekends if I am out golfing or camping. I find that if I smoke less per week I don't have to buy as many replacements LOL


Dont'cha just hate holes in your humidor?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

5-7 per week usually my nightcap... nothing like a good smoke a ball game on dvr (stupid second shift) and a few good ales to escape the everyday for an hour or two


----------



## rebeled (Jul 11, 2011)

I smoke about five a day, so that's 35 a week.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

rebeled said:


> I smoke about five a day, so that's 35 a week.


Im sorry.. but i find there very hard to believe. Unless of course its your job, you have an abnormal amount of free time, or you smoke some little tiny thangs. But if it is true, youre a lucky man!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Shibby said:


> Im sorry.. but i find there very hard to believe. Unless of course its your job, you have an abnormal amount of free time, or you smoke some little tiny thangs. But if it is true, youre a lucky man!


a decent amount of people do smoke 5+ cigars a day, some more than that.
My friend works at a cigar shop and he smokes 4-5 a day cause he usually smokes constantly while hes there 

---

id like to add to my post saying that i smoke about 5 a week in the winter, and 2-3 during the summer. oddly enough... i prefer cold


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

On average 3 a week. I usually have one on Thurs, Fri, Sat, and occasionally Sun. Weekend thing for me along with my adult drinks. :beerchug:

Id prob smoke more if I were to find a quick mini smoke that i love. I find myself craving a smoke during the week but dont have time due to my schedule. I work almost 12hr shifts 4 days out of the week and i go to the gym almost daily. There arent enough hrs in the day :frown:


----------



## rebeled (Jul 11, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Im sorry.. but i find there very hard to believe. Unless of course its your job, you have an abnormal amount of free time, or you smoke some little tiny thangs. But if it is true, youre a lucky man!


Sir,

With all respects, I hope you _are_ sorry for your reply, for it bordered upon hostility. I have smoked, on average, at least five El Producto Escepcionales cigars a day for the past 25 years, and I doubt you would classify same as "Some tiny little thangs." I cannot understand why you feel that smoking a cigar is something that requires "An abnormal amount of free time," ceasing all other activities, or something that one would do as a job? I have smoked for the past 38 years because I _enjoy _it, and that includes when I am on the job. Despite oxymorons like "Fox News," most fellows still tell the truth, and as another famous saying reminds us all; "Judge not, lest you be judged." I _am_ quite a lucky man, Mr. Shibby, and hope that in the future you will take a man at his word.

Respectfully,

Rebel Ed


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

rebeled said:


> Sir,
> 
> With all respects, I hope you _are_ sorry for your reply, for it bordered upon hostility. I have smoked, on average, at least five El Producto Escepcionales cigars a day for the past 25 years, and I doubt you would classify same as "Some tiny little thangs." I cannot understand why you feel that smoking a cigar is something that requires "An abnormal amount of free time," ceasing all other activities, or something that one would do as a job? I have smoked for the past 38 years because I _enjoy _it, and that includes when I am on the job. Despite oxymorons like "Fox News," most fellows still tell the truth, and as another famous saying reminds us all; "Judge not, lest you be judged." I _am_ quite a lucky man, Mr. Shibby, and hope that in the future you will take a man at his word.
> 
> ...


i dont think he was being hostile, a lot of people cant smoke on the job, and that leaves about 7-8 hours if you work a 9-5 job, which is enough time to smoke like 4 cigars if you smoked em back to back.
Personally i cant smoke inside, so unless im outside for 10 hours a day, i wouldnt be able to smoke. and i spend about 2.5-3 (total) hours a day working out, then classes/work/etc would take up more. So i think he was more suprised if anything, though i think he did word it sort of in a "i dont believe you" kind of way.

And for me smoking a cigar, unless hanging out with friends on the weekend, is usually something i stop everything im doing and sit down and enjoy. I also havent been smoking *nearly* as long as you have, so i smoke a lot of cigars that are new to me, which i want to sit down and enjoy the new experience.

personally id rather spend the money on 1 smoke every other day than 10 smoked every two days, and afford "better" cigars (i know this is a preference)


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

rebeled said:


> Sir,
> 
> With all respects, I hope you _are_ sorry for your reply, for it bordered upon hostility. I have smoked, on average, at least five El Producto Escepcionales cigars a day for the past 25 years, and I doubt you would classify same as "Some tiny little thangs." I cannot understand why you feel that smoking a cigar is something that requires "An abnormal amount of free time," ceasing all other activities, or something that one would do as a job? I have smoked for the past 38 years because I _enjoy _it, and that includes when I am on the job. Despite oxymorons like "Fox News," most fellows still tell the truth, and as another famous saying reminds us all; "Judge not, lest you be judged." I _am_ quite a lucky man, Mr. Shibby, and hope that in the future you will take a man at his word.
> 
> ...


That was not meant to be a hostile post. If it appeared that way im sorry, but i just dont run into people who can smoke on the job often. If you consider the "average" job, from around a 9-5 day, you will most likely have around 6 or so hours after work before the "average" person goes to sleep to wake up the next day. So i guess what im saying is that i was just assuming(which is wrong) that you were an average person like the one stated in my post. So again im sorry that it appeared as a hostile post. I guess we this has proven to be an example of where the usual doesnt apply.

Sorry again,
Conner


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Shibby said:


> That was not meant to be a hostile post. If it appeared that way im sorry, but i just dont run into people who can smoke on the job often. If you consider the "average" job, from around a 9-5 day, you will most likely have around 6 or so hours after work before the "average" person goes to sleep to wake up the next day. So i guess what im saying is that i was just assuming(which is wrong) that you were an average person like the one stated in my post. So again im sorry that it appeared as a hostile post. I guess we this has proven to be an example of where the usual doesnt apply.
> 
> Sorry again,
> Conner


lol thats like exactly what i said >.>


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Zogg said:


> lol thats like exactly what i said >.>


Oh yeah. sorry. guess it woulda been easier to just repost what you said with an agreement. i was just kinda in a *what* mode cus i guess i didnt realize that my message coulda been taken differently than i meant. but at least i know that i wasnt the only one who didnt think i was tryin to go onto an offensive. thanks for explaining my thought, you did it well


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Shibby said:


> Oh yeah. sorry. guess it woulda been easier to just repost what you said with an agreement. i was just kinda in a *what* mode cus i guess i didnt realize that my message coulda been taken differently than i meant. but at least i know that i wasnt the only one who didnt think i was tryin to go onto an offensive. thanks for explaining my thought, you did it well


dont worry, pissin' people off by accident is pretty much my 2nd job


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I usually only smoke about 2-3 times a week. Depending on how hot it is outside these days. Yep, thats all.

I'd smoke more if I sometimes had someone to smoke with.

-Jason


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think a lot of the misunderstanding on how a person can get three to five cigars in a day comes with the term "cigar" itself. Soo many sizes and RGs and different smoking habits.

I smokee one to three a day, but sizes vary greatly. I can smoke a Tat Petite Tat in 15 minutes (4 x 33), a My Father short robusto in 35 minutes (4 x 50), or a DPG Blue Invictos in 50 minutes.

So if you add up that time, it's one hour and forty minutes of smoking.

I work a full time job and a second semi-full time job nights. BTW, that second job is how I pay for my habit/hobby! :music:


----------



## boodeck (Jul 20, 2011)

I smoke 1 to 3 a day.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

2 or 3 a week.sometimes more sometimes less


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

1 or 2 a week in the Winter time. 3-4 a week in the summer time.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

dav0 said:


> I work a full time job and a second semi-full time job nights. BTW, that second job is how I pay for my habit/hobby! :music:


Now that's dedication!


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

I am at about 4 - 7 a week.


----------



## J.W. (Jan 28, 2009)

2-3 per week.

J.W.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Shibby said:


> That was not meant to be a hostile post. If it appeared that way im sorry, but i just dont run into people who can smoke on the job often. If you consider the "average" job, from around a 9-5 day, you will most likely have around 6 or so hours after work before the "average" person goes to sleep to wake up the next day. So i guess what im saying is that i was just assuming(which is wrong) that you were an average person like the one stated in my post. So again im sorry that it appeared as a hostile post. I guess we this has proven to be an example of where the usual doesnt apply.
> 
> Sorry again,
> Conner


Conner, that was a very nice apology for a statement that was not intended to offend... I commend you for taking the time to clarify your post as it is the mark of a true gentleman...


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

kapathy said:


> 5-7 per week usually my nightcap... nothing like a good smoke a ball game on dvr (stupid second shift) and a few good ales to escape the everyday for an hour or two


I'm on this plan. 1 a night with a bourbon and the ballgame.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I usually smoke about 4 or 5 a day.

To the person that asked how can we smoke over 20 a week - i cant speak for others, but as for me, my job lets me do that. Heck I could practically smoke 24/7 on my job if I waned to,so it really not that hard to do.


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

2 to 3


----------



## unfaithfulsfan (Sep 24, 2010)

Since I have to smoke outside, how many I smoke depends largely on the weather. Of course, living in the Buffalo, NY, metro area means the weather can really affect outdoor smoking. 

So, for me.....Winter time 2 maybe 3 per week since we get quite a lot of snow plus days and days (so it seems) of sub-zero wind chills off Lake Erie. When I get desperate, I'll hop in the truck, crank up the heat and go for a ride to have a smoke.

In the summer time, I make up for it (much to my wife's chagrin) and smoke 3-4, or more, per day.

Jack


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

rebeled said:


> Sir,
> 
> With all respects, I hope you _are_ sorry for your reply, for it bordered upon hostility. I have smoked, on average, at least five El Producto Escepcionales cigars a day for the past 25 years, and I doubt you would classify same as "Some tiny little thangs." I cannot understand why you feel that smoking a cigar is something that requires "An abnormal amount of free time," ceasing all other activities, or something that one would do as a job? I have smoked for the past 38 years because I _enjoy _it, and that includes when I am on the job. Despite oxymorons like "Fox News," most fellows still tell the truth, and as another famous saying reminds us all; "Judge not, lest you be judged." I _am_ quite a lucky man, Mr. Shibby, and hope that in the future you will take a man at his word.
> 
> ...


In this day of Left wing liberal media....Fox News is the ONLY place to find the truth. Everything I've ever triple checked that they said is true...you'll figure it out some day.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Zogg said:


> i dont think he was being hostile, a lot of people cant smoke on the job, and that leaves about 7-8 hours if you work a 9-5 job, which is enough time to smoke like 4 cigars if you smoked em back to back.
> Personally i cant smoke inside, so unless im outside for 10 hours a day, i wouldnt be able to smoke. and i spend about 2.5-3 (total) hours a day working out, then classes/work/etc would take up more. So i think he was more suprised if anything, though i think he did word it sort of in a "i dont believe you" kind of way.
> 
> And for me smoking a cigar, unless hanging out with friends on the weekend, is usually something i stop everything im doing and sit down and enjoy. I also havent been smoking *nearly* as long as you have, so i smoke a lot of cigars that are new to me, which i want to sit down and enjoy the new experience.


 Exactly. I want to sit and smoke and drink and enjoy myself. I'm not in any hurry to smoke and smoke and smoke, just to smoke. That's almost a cigarette habit, but with cigars.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I usually smoke 2-3 a week in the summer and 1-2 in the winter


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Zogg said:


> personally id rather spend the money on 1 smoke every other day than 10 smoked every two days, and afford "better" cigars (i know this is a preference)


Exactly. I'm the same Brother. :amen:


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a busy life....but I manage about 5 cigars a week. Weather, family, and activities can affect that greatly.


----------



## Rob82 (Jul 28, 2011)

I smoke 1 to 2 a week in the spring/summer. The winter is the off season due to it getting ridiculously cold here. Looks like i have to catch up to some of you guys though lol.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Being a very new cigar smoker I have been probably averaging 5 per week. I keep telling myself that I'm still in the "honeymoon phase" of my new hobby and that I'll pare it down to a weekends only thing but I dunno... :shocked:

Hobby or habit... ??

Slope or 90 degree vertical drop... ??

:fencing:


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

I usually just smoke on the weekends so like 3-4 a week. Occasionally I'll break down and enjoy one or two during the week. (I find this becoming more and more common)


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm usually around 2-3 per week. I wish I had time for more, and thanks to Puff I now have a 120qt cooler that is packed with smokes to try! At this smoking rate I will have a ton of aged sticks in a few years because I just can't keep pace with my purchases!!!


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Up until a few weeks ago I had been smoking 4-5 cigars per day (coronas, robustos & toros), but I've now cut it down to just 1 cigar per day (typically a double corona, churchill or toro to get more smoking time). It had nothing to do with cost or maintaining my personal stash (+/- 1000 cigars), but primarily because I was smoking 120-150 cigars per month. I thought that to be a bit excessive, as I was just smoking cigars to smoke them and not really enjoying them. Now I choose one great stick per day to enjoy! 

Mon- OpusX Churchill
Tues- Liga 9 Double Corona
Wed- My Father LE 2010
Today- ?


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks to Veeral & Ray I smoke 158 per week now! :jaw:


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

On average about: 12 cigars a week. I try not to go two days without smoking a cigar.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Around 2 per week, sometimes more.


----------



## Dapp (Jul 26, 2011)

between 4 and 6 on a regular week.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Well it's been a great summer so far, with a number of herfs and such. Right now probably average 10 to 14 a week.
In the winter it goes down drastically.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If I herf with the NJ clowns I smoke about 10 a week, no herf 4-5 a week.


----------



## eric.ford (Jun 8, 2011)

3-5 a week. All depends on mood


----------



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

At least 3-5 these days


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Somewhere around 15-20 a week.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

about 10-15


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

4-5


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

1 or 2 a week. You guys are hardcore!


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, it depends on the week. For example this week it has been 4 las week it was 2 and sometimes ill go a month without a cigar (december/january). But I like to at least have one a week, just as a treat.


----------



## Charlie G. (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm down to 2 a day now because of the weather. It's been very humid here this month. But was up to 4 a day and maybe more on a weekend day.


----------



## fishfarmer (Aug 7, 2011)

Fishfarmer is smoking two or three a day. maybe four on weekends.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

In a week. I'd say 11 or 12.


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

trying to keep it within reason for my "standards", but I would say 4-5 a week


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

ive been so busy with school, my wife's surgery, family coming to town, ect. that ive only smoked 2-3 cigars in the past 2 weeks i think :'[


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I average 3 a day 21 a week or almost 11 hundred a year give or take.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo (Aug 19, 2011)

I smoke around 10 - 12 a week, and I usually set aside at least a couple days that I don't smoke at all, just because.


----------



## Grimalkin (Sep 7, 2011)

1-2 a week.


----------



## Slowreaction (Aug 21, 2011)

1-2 Per week.


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

1-3, the most in a week was 4 or 5.


----------



## Gadget (Oct 5, 2011)

2-4 weekly, only really smoke when I get some free time to hit the local shop, I'm working on getting my Coolidor squared away so I can stock up...


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

2-3 per week for me.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

54 Conqueror said:


> Now that it's summer, I am about 10-12 a week.
> 
> One every night after work, two or three each Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> I think I smoke too much!


Exactly were I'm at.


----------



## Hulkamania (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm only at 3-4 a week but sometimes i only get 1 or 2. But I get the strange feeling that this forum is going to cause me up that number greatly. :smokin:


----------



## unfaithfulsfan (Sep 24, 2010)

Summer time + stress = (sometimes) 5 sticks a day. On average, however, that number drops to 2-3


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Usually no more than one for me on weekdays, maybe 2-3/day on weekends. I'm averaging 8-10 or so, I guess.


----------



## Jesse James (Sep 16, 2011)

Try to smoke at least 1or 2 during the week, and 2-3 on weekend,

But on vacation I'm good for the good old brunch smoke, afternoon pool smoke and after dinner smoke , 7 days straight... I could only imagine if I had no job How much I'd smoke haha


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

In the summer months usually 1 a day, in the winter.. well I don't know yet.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

15-20 a week on average. Sometimes work gets in the way...


----------



## The_Duke_Of_Eli (Sep 28, 2011)

Jeez...I feel like a slacker. Im lucky if I get 2 in a week. Especially now with our Canadian winter looming that number is likely to crash drastically.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

on avg. 1.5 a week?


----------

